# Grub findet /boot/grub/stage1 nicht.

## wanne

Hallo,

Ich will Gentoo installieren. Und bin dabei danach vorgegangen.

Das auch auch bis zur installation von Grub geklappt.

Nur der meldet jetzt folgendes:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 2: Bad file or directory type

```

Das stimmt aber gar nicht  :Sad: :

```
# ls -l /boot/grub/

total 442

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    197 Oct 31 01:46 default

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     90 Oct 31 01:46 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8780 Oct 31 01:46 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7912 Oct 31 01:46 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7184 Oct 31 01:46 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    625 Oct 31 01:46 grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7180 Oct 31 01:46 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8648 Oct 31 01:46 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 Oct 31 01:46 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7332 Oct 31 01:46 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9704 Oct 31 01:46 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33856 Oct 31 01:46 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Oct 31 01:46 stage1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 107396 Oct 31 01:46 stage2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 107396 Oct 31 01:46 stage2.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 107396 Oct 31 01:46 stage2_eltorito

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7452 Oct 31 01:46 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6784 Oct 31 01:46 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9596 Oct 31 01:46 xfs_stage1_5
```

Bin dann über den Bug gestolpert. Also /boot partition mit dd wegkopiert, mit mkfs.ext3 -I 128 neu formatiert und die Daten mit cp zurückkopiert.

Das ganz blieb ohne Erfolg.

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum

 *wanne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Error 2: Bad file or directory type 
> ```
> ...

  Hmm.., ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen...

Zur Not würde ich /boot/grub/ mal wegsichern (verschieben) grub neu mergen, die /boot/grub/grub.conf neu anlegen, und es dann mal mit 

```
grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
```

versuchen.

----------

## mv

So etwas kann passieren, wenn Du grub in einer chroot startest und vergessen hast, /proc und /sys in die chroot zu mounten

----------

## wanne

```
grub> find /boot/grub/stage1

Error 15: File not found
```

 *Quote:*   

> So etwas kann passieren, wenn Du grub in einer chroot startest und vergessen hast, /proc und /sys in die chroot zu mounten

 Habe /proc /dev und jetzt /sys vorher eingebunden.

----------

## wanne

So habe die /boot-Partition jetzt auf eine andere HD (3) verschoben. Dann lässt sich Grub installieren.

Aber beim booten kommt jetzt 

```
root (hd3,0)

Error 21: Selected disk does not eist.

Press any key to continue...
```

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja ja, der quickinstall Guide - hm.

Wolltest es dir wohl leicht machen - gell.

Willkommen bei Gentoo - wanne.

Ich hoffe die wanne ist noch nicht voll, und du lässt dich so schnell nicht einschüchtern, dann schau doch besser mal im "richtigen" Handbuch nach, dort wurde der eventuell entscheidene Hinweis nicht weggelassen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Standard: Installieren von GRUB mit grub-install
> 
> Um GRUB zu installieren führen sie den grub-install Befehl aus. grub-install wird jedoch nicht direkt funktionieren, da wir uns innerhalb einer chroot-Umgebung befinden. Wir müssen /etc/mtab erstellen, welche alle gemounteten Dateisysteme auflistet. Glücklicherweise gibt es eine einfach Methode dafür: Kopieren Sie einfach /proc/mounts nach /etc/mtab; ausgenommen der rootfs Zeile, wenn Sie keine separate Boot-Partition erstellt haben. Der folgende Befehl funktioniert in beiden Fällen: ......
> ...

 

Zu finden hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

Zur Sicherheit empfehle ich das bereits installierte Grub vor dem nächsten Versuch zu löschen, und erst dann obiger Anleitung zu folgen.

Viel Erfolg,

Andy.

----------

## wanne

Habe grub-install nicht benutzt. Der Fehler war viel simpler:

Josef.95 hatte mir empfohlen /boot/grub/ wegzuverschieben und dann hab ich vergessen (obwohl er es gesagt hatte), das ja auch die menu.lst neu anlegen muss.  :Embarassed: 

Jetzt tut Grub. Leider will er meine root-Partition, die in eineme RAID liegt noch nicht.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Setze das hier mal auf erledigt und kümmere mich morgen um das nächste Problem.

Im Notfall gibt's ne neue Isnstalltion nach der großen Anleitung.

----------

